# spaghetti sauce question



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello all!
Today i made homemade spaghetti sauce.
i am experimenting with different recipes, then when i find a concoction that i like i would like to can up a large mess of it.....
my question is, alot of the recipes ive seen or used calls for several cans of tomato paste.
I don't like spending all that money on store bought cans of tomatoesor paste.
I mean if im starting from scratch, why not end that way.
i leave out the paste and the sauce is chunky but runny or watery.
I dehydrate tomatoes then blend into a powder every year. Can i add my powdered tomato to my recipe? Will it give my sauce more thickness?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That might work. I've never tried it. I always simmer mine way down, but it never gets real thick other than in flavor. I'd be interested on knowing how the powdered works for you.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

vicker said:


> That might work. I've never tried it. I always simmer mine way down, but it never gets real thick other than in flavor. I'd be interested on knowing how the powdered works for you.


Thanks for the reply. I'll let you know how it turn out.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Vicker, i used to be a addict backpacker. So i used to dry tomato paste. Im just thinking in reverse


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Not an exact answer, but will tell of my experience.

Using home canned picante sauce for sloppy joe sauce, by adding 2 tablespoons of tomato powder to a pint of picante makes it thick enough that it will not run.

Having said the above, I will also state what I was told at a canning seminar several years ago. There are no approved recipies for using tomato powder as a thickener for canning. Supposedly it messes up the Ph of the product, and there are no approved processing times available.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

oneokie said:


> Not an exact answer, but will tell of my experience.
> 
> Using home canned picante sauce for sloppy joe sauce, by adding 2 tablespoons of tomato powder to a pint of picante makes it thick enough that it will not run.
> 
> Having said the above, I will also state what I was told at a canning seminar several years ago. There are no approved recipies for using tomato powder as a thickener for canning. Supposedly it messes up the Ph of the product, and there are no approved processing times available.


Thanks thats good to know, knowing that, i'll probably save the powder for when im ready to eat the sauce. I dont take chances when it comes to canning. Besides the recipe ive tested is very flavorful ......thx, again


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

To tell the truth, I've gotten to where I prefer that runny, very flavorful sauce  I have found that, when I can brandy-wines, they are almost sauce when I open the jar.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Please share your "favorful" recipe!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

May I ask what your recipe is for canning? I make my own sauce from scratch also but did not think I could can it because I don't follow an approved recipe. Is that not the correct information? I would love to be able to can my own sauce.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I never could get my sauce to thicken up on the stove top simmering. This year I was busy and decided to be a little lazy, after I blanched and skinned the tomatoes I put them in several large shallow glass pans....I think they are are 12X10. Popped them in the oven at 325. The tomatoes simmered really nice in there for a couple hours with no need to stir or watch them, when I used the stick blender to puree they were a really nice thick sauce and the pans that looked like a nightmare to clean just wipe out after a short soak in hot water. I'm gonna be simmering in the oven while I do other stuff from now on.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I used to use an electric roaster to cook down my speghetti sauce! Worked pretty darn good too.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

oneokie said:


> Not an exact answer, but will tell of my experience.
> 
> Using home canned picante sauce for sloppy joe sauce, by adding 2 tablespoons of tomato powder to a pint of picante makes it thick enough that it will not run.
> 
> Having said the above, I will also state what I was told at a canning seminar several years ago. There are no approved recipies for using tomato powder as a thickener for canning. Supposedly it messes up the Ph of the product, and there are no approved processing times available.





tallpines said:


> Please share your "favorful" recipe!


I would love to, but, i dont know how to send links to the forum. Ill write it down the get it to you


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Cheryl aka JM said:


> I never could get my sauce to thicken up on the stove top simmering. This year I was busy and decided to be a little lazy, after I blanched and skinned the tomatoes I put them in several large shallow glass pans....I think they are are 12X10. Popped them in the oven at 325. The tomatoes simmered really nice in there for a couple hours with no need to stir or watch them, when I used the stick blender to puree they were a really nice thick sauce and the pans that looked like a nightmare to clean just wipe out after a short soak in hot water. I'm gonna be simmering in the oven while I do other stuff from now on.


Wow, thats a great idea, i hate babysitting anything on the stove.
There is always something to be done. Thx, alot:happy:


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

You can can the sauce with an approved method and when you are ready to use just open a jar and add some tomato powder then.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I just cook it down to about half the original amount, can with citric acid/lemon juice. I add my veggies (onion, mushrooms etc) when I open a jar. It is usually thick enough, but I usually let it simmer while the spaghetti is cooking too.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I've been cooking down my tomato sauce in the crockpot. It took about 6hours on low heat to reduce by almost half. 
No babysitting, and I felt comfortable enough to go into town to drop the kids off at VBS, cause it's the crockpot


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

mommathea said:


> I've been cooking down my tomato sauce in the crockpot. It took about 6hours on low heat to reduce by almost half.
> No babysitting, and I felt comfortable enough to go into town to drop the kids off at VBS, cause it's the crockpot


I just read that you could do it that way and for easier clean up, use a crockpot liner.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

Here is my recipe : I slip the skins off in boiling water then toss them in a big huge pot. Tomatoes only. In clean qt. jars I put (in each jar)

1 gravy ladle olive oil (I use extra virgin)
1 gravy ladle corn syrup (not as sweet tasting as sugar makes it)
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp coarse black pepper
1/4 - 1/2 tsp chopped garlic ( I use the stuff in the jar)
1/2 - 1 TB leaf oregano 
1/2 tsp basil 
(1/8 tsp red pepper if you like hot spice flavor)
1 TB sauteed chopped onion ( I sautee 1 very large onion w/ olive oil in the  microwave about 3 min)
1 TB sauteed chopped bell pepper (optional. I make several doz qts with bell peppers & the rest without for variety)

Fill jars half way with hot tomatoes, mix spices,etc well, then fill remainder of jar & mix well.

Process according to ball book. I pressure can mine on 5 lb pressure.

Later, when you are ready to open the jar for use, add 1 small can of paste per qt. Mix in well with whisk if you like it a little chunky or dump all in blender for nice smooth concoction.:clap:


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

TJN66 said:


> May I ask what your recipe is for canning? I make my own sauce from scratch also but did not think I could can it because I don't follow an approved recipe. Is that not the correct information? I would love to be able to can my own sauce.


Sorry its been a while. I told you i would get back with you about the recipe for spaghetti sauce.

Use Find Recipes, Appetizers, Desserts, Holiday Recipes & Healthy Cooking Tips, | Taste Of Home
Search homemade canned spaghetti sauce.
but i must tell you as a bonus this recipe is diabetic friendly.

Also i haven't canned this recipe.
I tend to doctor it up with ripe olive bits, squash shred's, italian herb seasoning, brown sugar.....im pretty sure i'll have to pressure can.
I dont know if this helps. Most of all the cooking i do is by taste.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw a pin where a lady puts her sauce in the fridge overnight after cooking it but before canning it. The sauce separates into a thin watery layer and a thicker saucey layer. The next day she just ladles off the watery layer and then cans the thicker layer.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Turkeyfether said:


> Here is my recipe : I slip the skins off in boiling water then toss them in a big huge pot. Tomatoes only. In clean qt. jars I put (in each jar)
> 
> 1 gravy ladle olive oil (I use extra virgin)
> 1 gravy ladle corn syrup (not as sweet tasting as sugar makes it)
> ...


What size gravy ladle do you use? Our gravy ladle would have the jar half full with oil and corn syrup. We like our gravy!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

kimmom2five said:


> I saw a pin where a lady puts her sauce in the fridge overnight after cooking it but before canning it. The sauce separates into a thin watery layer and a thicker saucey layer. The next day she just ladles off the watery layer and then cans the thicker layer.


You lose a lot of vitamins and other nutrients if you just dump off the "water".

I just cook the canned tomatoes down while the spaghetti water is heating up, then add seasonings and other veggies. Most of the time I cheat and add a jar of what the kids call "real spaghetti sauce" (store bought, usually Newmans) after cooking the tomatoes down.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

My homemade sauce is awesome! Chilli peppers, oil, ground beef, peppers, olives, mushrooms, tomatoes, tomato paste if needed, celery, red wine, thyme, oregano and prolly a few other things I've forgotten! My family loves it!

Would I can it? No way.

I'm happy canning the approved recipe in the Bernardin canning book and spicing up the sauce before eating. I omit the tomato paste.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

terri9630 said:


> What size gravy ladle do you use? Our gravy ladle would have the jar half full with oil and corn syrup. We like our gravy!


That's what I was thinking!


----------

